# Billige Custom Wasserkühlung



## HardwareHardie (27. September 2018)

*Billige Custom Wasserkühlung*

Billige Custom Wasserkühlung?
Als Kühlblock/Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter würde ich den "Eisbär" von Alphacool nehmen.

Alphacool Eisbaer ab €' '52,76 at (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Dann diese Softtubes

Masterkleer Schlauch klar, 1m, 10/8mm | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Dieser Radiator

MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator II | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Diese Lüfter ( x2)

Enermax Twister Magma Advance | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Wie ist die Kombination und kennt jemand passende Schrauben/Schlauchverbindungen Um die schläuche an der pumpe und radiator zu befästigung


----------



## Ryle (27. September 2018)

*AW: Billige Custom Wasserkühlung*

Dann kannste die gleich ne normale Alphacool Eisbaer 240 kaufen. Die Fittings kosten schließlich auch Geld. Außerdem ist sie dann wenigstens vorbefüllt und der Radiator taugt halbwegs etwas.

Als "Custom" Wakü kannst du das so oder so nicht bezeichnen. Das Befüllen ist ein Alptraum ohne extra AGB und die Pumpe taugt auch nicht wirklich viel und ist nicht unbedingt leise. Dann lieber Alphacool ST30 240, MagiCool DCP450,  Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 und Schlauch, Fittings und Lüfter deiner Wahl.

Ansonsten mal gebraucht umschauen, da bekommst du das Zeug meist für 50-70% vom Neupreis. Nur die Pumpe würde ich neu kaufen, mit ner MagiCool DCP450 machst du nix falsch für das Geld. Alternativ wie gesagt ne Eisbaer komplett kaufen.


----------



## Lok92 (27. September 2018)

*AW: Billige Custom Wasserkühlung*

Zuerst einmal wären vielleicht ein paar Infos nett, bezüglich deiner verbauten Hardware was gekühlt werden soll etc. Ebenfalls wäre ein Budget ganz nett, für den einen sind 200 € billig, für den anderen vielleicht nur 100 €.

Ich würde vom 10/8 Schlauch abraten, entweder 11/8, 13/10 oder 16/10 wären so die gängisten Größen würde ich sagen. Die vorgeschlagene Eisbaer 240 hat z.b auch 11/8 Schläuche dran. 

Habe so grob etwas zusammen gesetzt, wie es ungefähr aussehen könnte:

Tygon Schlauch R3603 11,2/8mm klar - 1m

Anschluss G1/4 Zoll auf 11/8mm

Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe

EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel

MagiCool Copper Radiator II - 240 mm

Das wäre so ein Grundgerüst, kann man nach belieben noch ändern. Wie gesagt keine Ahnung was du überhaupt kühlen möchtest. Von der Eisbaer Pumpe würde ich abraten, habe sie selber verbaut gehabt und sie is halt wirklich nicht die stärkste auf der Brust. Solltest du später vorhaben aus welchen Gründen auch immer die GPU mit in den Kreislauf zunehmen, kann die Eisbaer schon schlapp machen.

Daher würde ich von Anfang an direkt auf einem stabilen Gerüst bauen, was du später nach belieben erweitern kannst


----------

